# Long hours too much?



## MT hayer

It sure seems to be the common problem of lack of help. I have the same issue. I have read through a lot of past treads on here and articles in papers, and it is just to much work in agriculture it seems. When did the pride of working on a farm or ranch get lost, or just pride in whatever work you do? It is so sad that this is happening. Too many hand outs it seems. I think life was better when a big tractor was 123 hp, and hee haw was on tv. Yes it takes some long hours some days, but other days you can watch it rain and lightning!

A friend of mine offered his summer help 2 dollars more an hour if he would leave his phone at the house. The help couldn't do it. So sad that people have got addicted to being in touch with the world at all times of the day! I do use a phone, mostly out of service, but for taking pictures of parts to send to the parts man!!

Is there any one left that enjoys haying? I have nice equipment and would like to find some one how wants to see my part of the world, and hay on a bigger scale. Round bales, raking, mowing, leveling gopher mounds, maybe even dirt work. I might even start this year by putting up some loose hay with the farm hand, just to get an early start before leaving home. I keep my hands in a lot of jobs. Going to run 60 ft of air drill too. I am learning just how much I can do. Maybe you want to pack your tractor and bags and come out? Haha... but seriously think about it! The phone rings non stop at the start of haying season. Hope everyone had a good season last year, get ready for this one!


----------



## hillside hay

I'm switching over to 710 38s to hopefully get everything up this year.


----------



## broadriverhay

The problem with looking here for help is we all do hay too. I would love to come out but I have a 40 hour a week job and do about 9000 square bales on the side. Montana is beautiful Big Sky Country. I pheasant hunted there 42 years ago.


----------



## MT hayer

It is nice country broad river. Fewer of us here and more work it seems. Still some pheasants here, not as many as South Dakota though. That is quite a few cubes to make part time!! You use an inline baler? Yes I know most guys on here do some haying, but never hurts to ask. Recently we have been better of getting gals to help as they are careful with equipment. Mostly want people with enthusiasm. It has to be something a person enjoys, so it doesn't feel like work right?


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We can't find any good help either. Nobody wants to work anymore. I blame the parents for not encouraging their kids to go out and make some money.


----------



## broadriverhay

I run a New Holland BC5070 with a Parrish Accumalator. Yeah it has always been used as a part time farm. My Granddad bought it in 1935. He planted corn and had cattle on it. Then my Dad got it and planted soybeans and corn. When I got it I had to find something to do in the Summer months since my job causes me to work a lot in the Spring and Fall most years. So hay was my choice. I am very passionate about my field and hay. I try to be the best. I spend a lot of time and money on my equipment and field. Over the nine years I have been farming I have gone from used equipment to all new . I run a 630MoCo, Pequea 6201 tedder, Vermeer 820 rake NH BC 5070 baler, JD6220 and M5-091 tractors. Still run a JD 2510 and JD 3010. Also I had to build 2 barns. Never dreamed I would have done all this when I started. Oh and had the field sprigged after clearing some old hedge rows .


----------



## broadriverhay

Pheasant hunted in S.D. for many years . All the old guys have passed and I don’t care to go anymore with the group.


----------



## VA Haymaker

broadriverhay said:


> I run a New Holland BC5070 with a Parrish Accumalator. Yeah it has always been used as a part time farm. My Granddad bought it in 1935. He planted corn and had cattle on it. Then my Dad got it and planted soybeans and corn. When I got it I had to find something to do in the Summer months since my job causes me to work a lot in the Spring and Fall most years. So hay was my choice. I am very passionate about my field and hay. I try to be the best. I spend a lot of time and money on my equipment and field. Over the nine years I have been farming I have gone from used equipment to all new . I run a 630MoCo, Pequea 6201 tedder, Vermeer 820 rake NH BC 5070 baler, JD6220 and M5-091 tractors. Still run a JD 2510 and JD 3010. Also I had to build 2 barns. Never dreamed I would have done all this when I started. Oh and had the field sprigged after clearing some old hedge rows .


I've been to your farm. One of the best haying operations I've ever seen.

Bill


----------



## Hayjosh

MT hayer said:


> It sure seems to be the common problem of lack of help. I have the same issue. I have read through a lot of past treads on here and articles in papers, and it is just to much work in agriculture it seems. When did the pride of working on a farm or ranch get lost, or just pride in whatever work you do? It is so sad that this is happening. Too many hand outs it seems. I think life was better when a big tractor was 123 hp, and hee haw was on tv. Yes it takes some long hours some days, but other days you can watch it rain and lightning!
> 
> A friend of mine offered his summer help 2 dollars more an hour if he would leave his phone at the house. The help couldn't do it. So sad that people have got addicted to being in touch with the world at all times of the day! I do use a phone, mostly out of service, but for taking pictures of parts to send to the parts man!!
> 
> Is there any one left that enjoys haying? I have nice equipment and would like to find some one how wants to see my part of the world, and hay on a bigger scale. Round bales, raking, mowing, leveling gopher mounds, maybe even dirt work. I might even start this year by putting up some loose hay with the farm hand, just to get an early start before leaving home. I keep my hands in a lot of jobs. Going to run 60 ft of air drill too. I am learning just how much I can do. Maybe you want to pack your tractor and bags and come out? Haha... but seriously think about it! The phone rings non stop at the start of haying season. Hope everyone had a good season last year, get ready for this one!


I live for making hay. I work a 50 hr/week job, and then I make hay on the side. Come end of September, I'm burned out for the year. Come end of October, I'm missing haying and then think about it during my shower time until hay season starts back up again. It would be amazing to have the freedom and flexibility to just be able to move around and work on operations like yours. I might even call it my dream job. But I'm stuck here in MI.

But one condition--I DO have to have my phone with me  It's a tool I use all the time for making hay. Calling the help....checking the weather....checking the time....using the calculator, flashlight, any urgent work emails that need to be addressed...I also use the notepad function to write down what time I started each field so I can track how long it takes me.


----------



## Palmettokat

Have not had to hire any help due to way three of us work together. I helped a couple of times with some "disadvantaged" children on a friends ranch. Amazing at the mouthing between some of them but, broke my heart when the one who was the one who never stopped talking and pestering the other two working with me...turned to me as he was to load the bus asking can I come back and help?

The ones I worked with were too young to run equipment but there are young people who would love to be there where an adult tells them to straighten up, what to do, how to and love them. So many today have so little parent in their lives. Sure not necessary easy to find them and they will not be trained but...the benefits could be great for all. Of course there is liability as in any employee.

Know there are some here who have worked with youth in many ways and will be able to make recommendations. Would think teachers, police, Churches and programs to work with these children people to talk with.


----------



## MT hayer

That is a nice line of equipment broad river. A good feeling of accomplishment. You certainly notice the farms and ranches that take pride in what they do versus the ones that don't care. Hay makes sense in your case for sure. Don't feel feel bad about not coming again. Time marches on for all of us. My family has seen many groups of hunters that come and go. Some get to be like extended family. We have two guys that come from Tennessee, that like to just come to visit, that started as hunters driving around looking for a mule deer. Many stories.


----------



## MT hayer

Haha....Hay Josh I like that! Some of the areas I work don't have cell service so it doesn't matter if you have a phone or not. I agree, this haying is like a bug! By the end of the year you think I am done, sell the equipment, go do a way different job, then comes spring and the fever!! Next thing you are talking to more people and it starts over! This is why we live in America, no limit to what you can accomplish if you have a work ethic!

I understand you palmeto. I am just so far from people like this it may never work. It is a great thing to see a person who wants to learn and work. I fully agree the root of all our troubles today is parenting. If a child has no home life or structure, they usually head to the bad side, not all but most. All this buzz about being equal everything, but the most important job is being a mom or dad, and you can't put a price on it. I would like to take a new person every year and show them how to hay in my part of the world, machine maintainence, be able to talk to people on the job.

My family has had grad students or interns come for haying or calving, and it works pretty well. The good ones always go back home, so you have to ask a lot of questions and pick through the resumes.


----------



## Palmettokat

MT hayer, no idea on this and some will tell me my motives are selfish and guess that are, but foster child or orphan my be possible also. Selfish, could be for some people would look at you are trying to get free labor from your side while the child is being selfish trying to find stability and love and learn.

Doubt at our age we ever would but I admire those who are able to and do reach out to a child who needs a "HOME" and not a house.

There are some mighty fine young people out there who need what you can offer but realize that is not easy to find them and then there is liability they bring. If you or your wife knows single mom with teenagers might be a safe place to consider.

Or you could do this ad: "for only "1,200" per month we provide room and broad for the city boy or girl who wants to enjoy the benefits of working on a wide open Montana Ranch this summer." Hate to say this but no doubt there would be takers if run in right locations. lol


----------



## r82230

This thread came to mind over the week-end when my (much older) sister sent my wife these pictures (below). Seems this kid driving someone's old Ford 2000 , was 10 years old (he didn't turn 11 until Nov). Being the youngest he got the easier jobs sometimes even.  He was (and still is) an 'outdoor' person, had to almost strap him down to keep in the house to do his homework. Schooling was never his strong point, working outside and driving equipment was his love.

Just a week or so ago he got off work at 3.30pm, got called back into work at 9.30pm, worked 19.5 hours straight, oh did I tell you the overnight temp was -15 degrees (his older brother did same, they work together). Seems if you work for the county water department, water lines freeze and need to be repaired pronto, despite the weather.

Nice to look at an old picture, especially of the warmer weather and hay season. 





  








K Tractor




__
r82230


__
Feb 20, 2019








Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

Palmettokat said:


> MT hayer, no idea on this and some will tell me my motives are selfish and guess that are, but foster child or orphan my be possible also. Selfish, could be for some people would look at you are trying to get free labor from your side while the child is being selfish trying to find stability and love and learn.


I'm a foster parent currently on my third (a teenager), and have 5 adopted sisters myself. I'm speechless; I don't even know what to say to this.


----------



## stack em up

I’d rather work my ass off for $1 than sit on my ass for $1,000,000.


----------



## Palmettokat

Hayjosh said:


> I'm a foster parent currently on my third (a teenager), and have 5 adopted sisters myself. I'm speechless; I don't even know what to say to this.


Hayjosh, Not sure I understand your comment. I was trying to be clear some people would want to claim your motives were selfish but I think trying to help a young person have support which does included love, support and training would be a benefit to them but there would be those who will criticize you.

If that is not how it came across I very am sorry. I have known people who were foster parents only for the money but the vast majority of foster and people who adopt I believe are doing it for the right reasons. I truly admire those who do.


----------



## mlappin

First off teenagers can work at McDonalds in the AC and get to flirt with the pretty girls while getting paid to do it. Beats getting all hot and sweaty in a hay loft.

Schools are also a lot to blame for it for brainwashing the kids into believing everybody has to goto college and that getting their hands dirty is shameful.

Kids for the most part are getting lazier every year, this has a LOT to do with the parents, lack of chores at home is the start of it. Then being given whatever they want for simply breathing is another nail in the coffin. Pretty sad when you drive by the local high school and the student parking lot has nicer cars in it than the teachers can afford.

People in general are getting lazier on a daily basis. If anybody wants to argue this, goto any Walmart or other big store and watch how many people are too lazy to push their cart 20' to a cart corral and instead leave it in a parking spot. Monkey see monkey do.


----------



## Phennick

I would love to come work on your farm, but I can't due to my current employment unfortunately. I'm still finishing my 20 years in the military. 5 years to go before I can retire and get my own land to start a hay business. Thinking of getting what land I can and then running a custom operation. I know haying and farming in general is hard work. But I love hard work. Keeps the body strong. And compared to my 15 years I've already served, haying is going to be fun.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Phennick said:


> I would love to come work on your farm, but I can't due to my current employment unfortunately. I'm still finishing my 20 years in the military. 5 years to go before I can retire and get my own land to start a hay business. Thinking of getting what land I can and then running a custom operation. I know haying and farming in general is hard work. But I love hard work. Keeps the body strong. And compared to my 15 years I've already served, haying is going to be fun.


"I wish I was where I was when I was when I was wishing I was here" is a term I muttered under my breath while in the military nearin' 30 years ago. I mutter it to myself in the hay field, too, but not nearly as often.

Welcome to HT

Mark

Thank you for your past, current, and ongoing service.


----------



## RockyHill

Phennick said:


> I would love to come work on your farm, but I can't due to my current employment unfortunately. I'm still finishing my 20 years in the military. 5 years to go before I can retire and get my own land to start a hay business. Thinking of getting what land I can and then running a custom operation. I know haying and farming in general is hard work. But I love hard work. Keeps the body strong. And compared to my 15 years I've already served, haying is going to be fun.


Thank you for your service!

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Phennick said:


> I would love to come work on your farm, but I can't due to my current employment unfortunately. I'm still finishing my 20 years in the military. 5 years to go before I can retire and get my own land to start a hay business. Thinking of getting what land I can and then running a custom operation. I know haying and farming in general is hard work. But I love hard work. Keeps the body strong. And compared to my 15 years I've already served, haying is going to be fun.


Welcome to HayTalk Phennick!


----------



## ar84tofrs

From Ar. (not a big hay producing state, I know). We seem to have the same issues with lack of help. Hired a mid 20's kid from the area recently. He made it 3 weeks before quitting. At least he had the decency to drive out to the barn and quit in person. I keep a phone and tablet in the tractor for business purposes, our raking tractor is a 65' Ford 4000. The help always get upset that they can't be in a cab tractor so they can keep their phone on em. I had one former hand stop tedding because his phone battery died. He thought I was going to pay him to sit in his truck for an hour while his phone charged. He is as I mentioned a moment ago, now a former hand. I agree 100% with the folks that have said: "there is no pride anymore, and no one wants to do an honest days work". I was raised on a tractor, and, God willing; that's the way I'll go out. I do have to say though, there is more friendships and community in those who farm/hay. We had some equipment all go down at once and the other operations around here jumped in to help. We've been trying to repay the favor by helping a large harvester bale. His main baler burned 2 weeks ago today. I'll say this, if I wasn't invested in everything here, I'd be loading up and headed to big sky country. Also, they aren't long hours if you're on a tractor. Cutting, Raking, or Baling at night is incredibly peaceful.


----------



## Vol

Welcome ar84tofrs....you will fit in well here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MT hayer

Well... as you guys can see I have been away. 19 was a long year! Nice to see a few more comments on this post, thank you.

Ar84tofrs, I got a kick out of reading your part of he quit raking because his phone died!! Good lord!! Sure doesn't surprise me though. I feel the same way, haying or moving dirt is just enjoyable for me, so it doesn't feel like work. Even more rewarding is getting the hay tests back and getting to feed and show people what good hay looks like! I take time and pride in what I do, as I feel you guys do to. I will see about posting some pics from last year.

It was a tough year, which we are supposed to be semi arid climate, turned into part tropics! A lot of hay was ruined or put up just to get off the field. I turned down a few baling jobs in addition to what I got done.

One thing about it, any one with a cell phone need not show up because there was 0 cell service! Quite nice actually. Battery lasted a long time! the place I hated last year, the main field is 1.5 miles long!

Keep up the good work and be safe guys.


----------



## MT hayer

I will try to post some pics, see how this goes!


----------

